# Health key for clinging plants?



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

After doing some research it seems like the best local options for me to get started are some plants which cling to surfaces. This is fine with me since my tank is gravel anyway. I was just curious though ...

What is the key for healthy clinging plants? I'm assuming that since they cling they get very little from your substrated. So do they mostly crave a good source of light?


----------



## trenac (Jul 16, 2004)

Clinging plants are usually low light plants like: Java moss/fern, Anubias. So light is not as big a factor as adding nutrients to the water column.


----------



## pretzelb (Nov 13, 2005)

See, I know there was a catch.  I didn't know about adding nutrients to the water column but figured there had to be something. Thanks, I will keep that in mind.


----------

